# Zap-A-Gap CA from Michael's



## Allen_B (Mar 21, 2014)

Today I ran out of CA and went on the hunt for some. I bought four difference kinds from Hobby Lobby and Michael's. Hammer-tite with a pump activator , some liquid loctite, some model glue, and the Zap CA and its medium.

I sanded to 400 and applied the CA with a towel and it dried pretty fast before I could coat the entire blank. It's very potent too. I put 2 coats on and sanded with 400 again and then started with 600 MM to 12000. I kept getting a cloudy finish in patches so I just put some more Zap on there after the 12000. This was a thin layer and it went on even. After that I put some one step plastic polish on it and deemed it worthy.

Let me know what you think. It's just a piece of walnut I had laying around to experiment with.


----------



## eranox (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks like the trouble was well worth it!  That's a good looking finish.


----------



## lwalper (Mar 24, 2014)

I've not tried any of those products, but I've noticed cloudy spots using the thin CA from PSI too. I figured it was just from the cold shop. Extra coats really didn't seem to fix the problem. Not sure it's a brand issue as much as something environmental -- maybe the accelerator caused the clouding??


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 24, 2014)

That looks like a sweet pen.   Experiment till you are happy and then stick with it.  When something works for you.......don't change a thing.   Of course, with each expierment, you expand your knowledge ...... and you desire to try something more.

It is part of the world of pen turning.......just a never ending circle.
ENJOY!


----------

